# Bristlenose plecos/ assassin snails



## Kama55

have a spawn of brown bristlenose plecos that are ready for new homes. I have both longfin and shortfin available. The mother is a longfin albino and the father is a shortfin L-144. Most of the shortfins are 2+ inches. The longfins are 1+ inches. 


$2 for shortfins

$4 for longfins

$2 for assassin snail


Shipping will be priority in insulated box with heat pack from 15357. Shipping cost is $15. Contact me for small orders or if interested in just snails, shipping will be cheaper.


----------



## Kama55

Plenty of shortfins still available. Longfins are pending. If interested in pics, contact me. I can't seem to post any.


----------

